# Brazilian military assists in rescue of crew after Canadian school ship sinks



## CougarKing (19 Feb 2010)

Fortunately they were able to rescue the whole crew.



> *A Nova Scotia-based ship carrying dozens of students has sunk off Brazil, but everyone is safe, officials say.*
> The tall ship* SV Concordia *  went down about 550 kilometres southeast of Rio de Janeiro in rough seas, Brazilian navy officials said Friday.
> 
> West Island College, of Lunenburg, which runs the Class Afloat program, said all 64 people aboard were rescued from four life rafts by merchant vessels in the area.
> ...


----------



## FDO (19 Feb 2010)

If that's the same vessel I'm thinking about. It sat neglected for years in Halifax harbour. when they started working on it. It was supposed to be a harbour tour ship. As I recall it was hulk then. Must have done a hockeysock worth of work to her. 

Glad the students and crew are unhurt. It will be interesting to see what caused her to sink.


----------

